

Aubrey de Grey to debate Colin Blakemore in Oxford, April 25th - biofox
http://www.sens.org/node/2714

======
will_phipps
they should get francesco zappa in to do the soundtrack!
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxHO92S1Yw8>

